# What does it all look like now?



## TraductoraPobleSec

Continuo desesperada "tot traduint Beckett". És l'obra que us deia de l'invident i el paralític.

El cec li demana a l'amic: "What does it all look like now?". 

Què us sembla *"I, ara, què es veu?"*

Ja sé que look like fa referència a l'aspecte, però és que jo no trobo el referent enlloc... Us sona bé la meva opció? Digueu-me que sí, que estic ben desesperada


----------



## betulina

Si no hi veus el referent, sona perfectament. Només trauria la primera coma davant d'_ara... _trobo que "i ara" ha d'anar tot junt, però bé, és tard i no vull embolicar la troca, que anem tots cansats.

Tot acaba sortint, ja ho veuràs.


----------



## Dixie!

Et puc preguntar el títol de l'obra, TPS?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Rough for Theatre*, Dixie!


----------



## kiyama

Potser enlloc de "I ara, què es veu?", podria ser més adequat dir "I ara, què sembla?".
Més que res que sempre m'han dit que look like = semblar.
Sort!
kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kiyama said:


> Potser enlloc de "I ara, què es veu?", podria ser més adequat dir "I ara, què sembla?".
> Més que res que sempre m'han dit que look like = semblar.
> Sort!
> kiyama


 
Tents tota la raó del món, però com que qui ho demana és un invident, penso que realment aquesta persona posa èmfasi especial en l'aspecte visual que a ell li manca. No sé li la resta hi estareu d'acord.

Merc, Kiyama, de tota manera


----------



## kiyama

Els matisos de precisió són tots cosa teva 
Endavant i sort amb la feina!
kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kiyama said:


> Els matisos de precisió són tots cosa teva


 
Ai, no sé si és perquè estic molt cansada, però no entenc què vols dir


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Rough for Theatre*, Dixie!



I el títol, com l'has traduït?


----------



## Cracker Jack

TPS deixa'm intentar-ho.  D'abord ''What does it look like?'' vol dir, com la majoria t'ha dit semblar.  D'altra banda es veu és com ''What is seen?.'' Doncs, crec que la traducció seria ''Ara, què sembla tot això?''


----------



## kiyama

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TraductoraPobleSec*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kiyama*
> 
> 
> Els matisos de precisió són tots cosa teva


Que tu ets qui millor de nosaltres ha de conèixer el fons de l'obra, que és el que de fet és possiblement més important, essent la forma tan sols un mètode d'expressió.
A vegades s'han de fer concessions per mantenir l'esperit del que es diu, deixant un pèl de banda la hiperprecisió lingüística.
En tot cas, espero que l'assumpte es resolgui bé i ràpid 
kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kiyama said:


> En tot cas, espero que l'assumpte es resolgui bé i ràpid
> kiyama


 
Sí, jo també: gràcies per tot, Ki.


----------

